# Was sind Evaluierungsergebnisse?



## Mutantisch (24. Februar 2013)

Nabend Buffed-Leser,

Ich habe vor neben meinem Beruf ein Studium an der FOM zu vollziehen und ein Teil meiner Studienkosten wird von meinem Unternehmen übernommen. Nun habe ich auf der Internetseite der FOM gelesen das der Geschäftsführer, die Evaluierungsergebnisse sehen kann. Nun wollte ich wissen was ich mir dadrunter vorstellen kann. Sind das die Ergebnisse der einzelnen Klausuren ? 

Und ja ich habe gegooglet und mich versucht auf der FOM-Seite schlau zu machen 

MFG


----------



## Xidish (24. Februar 2013)

Evaluierung



> Bildungsbereich
> 
> Als pädagogischer bzw. andragogischer Fachbegriff bedeutet Evaluation &#8222;das methodische Erfassen und das begründete Bewerten von Prozessen und Ergebnissen zum besseren Verstehen und Gestalten einer Praxis-Maßnahme im Bildungsbereich durch Wirkungskontrolle, Steuerung und Reflexion.&#8220;[6] Gegenstand von Evaluation können Prozesse und Ergebnisse aus dem Bereich der Mikrodidaktik sowie der Makrodidaktik sein. Des Weiteren können gesamte Programme evaluiert werden.
> 
> Für eine Evaluation werden Daten methodisch organisiert erhoben und systematisch dokumentiert, um die Untersuchung, das Vorgehen und die Ergebnisse nachvollziehbar und überprüfbar zu machen. Standardverfahren zur internen und externen Datenerfassung sind Befragung, Beobachtung, Test, Fragebogen, und Materialanalyse. Die Bewertung erfolgt durch den Vergleich der ermittelten Ist-Werte mit vorher explizit festgelegten, operationalisierten und begründeten Soll-Werten anhand festgelegter Indikatoren. Soll-Werte können Akzeptanzkriterien, Lernkriterien, Transferkriterien oder Ergebniskriterien sein. Evaluation muss bestimmte Gütekriterien erfüllen: neben den Grundvoraussetzungen Nützlichkeit und Objektivität sind dies Reliabilität, Validität, Ökonomie und Normierung. Evaluation dient der rückblickenden Wirkungskontrolle, der vorausschauenden Steuerung und dem Verständnis von didaktischen Situationen und Prozessen. Man unterscheidet prozessbegleitende Formative Evaluation, produktbewertende Summative Evaluation und Lernzielbasierte Evaluation. Mit der Forschung verbindet Evaluation das Bemühen um empirische Überprüfbarkeit, allerdings untersucht sie konkrete Einzelfälle und ist stark praxisorientiert.


-> Quelle

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir. 
Und ich denke, das alle ausbildungsrelevanten Sachen (incl. Klausuren), die zu Deiner Person protokolliert wurden, darin enthalten sind.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2013)

Dein studentischer Werdegang wird dem Unternehmen offen gelegt. In erster Linie dürften das die Klausurergebnisse sein. Wenn du freiwilig an irgendwelchen Forschungen/Projekten oder was auch immer machst, was auffällt, dann erfährt das auch das Unternehmen. 

Die Firma beobachtet im Grunde ihre Investition . ^^


----------

